# Pitbull friendly renters in st louis mo



## tlgilbert314 (Jul 23, 2009)

I live in St. Louis, MO and would like to know if anyone knows of any property renter who accept pitbulls. Thank you.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You'll have more luck with private houses than apartments, I can tell you that much. Unfortunately, I don't know of anyone in particular. Just wanted to say good luck from a St. Louis native.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good luck. come november i have to find a new place for me and my boy also.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes,
u will have alot better luck looking into renting a house


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good Luck, from another St. Louis native  You will definitely have better luck with a house than an apartment....I don't personally know of any though


----------

